
Cuzillion - marrone
http://stevesouders.com/cuzillion/
======
nonrecursive
After looking all over the home page, I had no idea what this does.

Then, after creating a page, I had no idea what just happened or why I should
care about any of the information presented. Also, the page components still
had the crosshairs mouse pointer style even though they were no longer
draggable.

~~~
marrone
Steve Souders is the man who was the head of Yahoo's Exceptional Performance
Team, which gave us these rules for speeding up your website:
<http://developer.yahoo.com/performance/> and also YSlow.

Cuzillion is something he seems to have made to give you a generalized example
of what components affect your performance and by how much. So it allows you
to test a fabricated example rather than a specific website.

